# There's no way I can friend zone him



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys, I've really tried to friend zone this kid.....Ive been as non romantic as possible. 
But he's still coming onto me very strong. When we hung out earlier, he pointed out how high my kinky points were on a dating site 
He also keeps making compliments, despite my lack of eye contact which makes the situation incredibly awkward.
He also kept hinting at having me "spend the night" sometime, which I kinda shrugged off.
He noticed how "hesitant" and nervous I was, and seemed to notice that I wasn't really into him that way......he can take a hint pretty well.
I consulted my lady friends this past week and they told me to just keep "trying" to friend zone him.
I really honestly do like him, though. I don't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Your friends gave bad advice. He obviously isn't going to respect your wish to remain friends. Ditch him.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Your friends gave bad advice. He obviously isn't going to respect your wish to remain friends. Ditch him.


That really wouldn't be too difficult if I hadn't already made plans with him again.
I just don't know what to do at this point...
I'm stuck
It's too hard for me to give him an ultimatum


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sometimes its best to drop contact.

Cancel plans? Or not show, if you must.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

There's nothing to do but to reiterate the advice given in your last thread. Tell him explicitly and without chance of misinterpretation that you are not interested, and apologise for leading him on thus far. Please do it, for his sake. It's not fair on the guy.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Learn how to flatulate on command. That tends to put people off.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It's really hard to maintain a friendship once someone shows interest. Its very hard for someone to understand that if we get a long so well then why aren't we more than just friends. If you friend-zone him, he'll probably lose interest in you and move on anyways.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

He is only interested in one thing. He doesn't want to be your friend.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

He just wants to have sex with you.
It's so obvious.

Don't worry about his feelings if that's not what you want.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's important we have some context here. This is a guy she met on a dating site, only to realise she didn't find him attractive. So far, the only signs he's had of her lack of interest are subtle ones designed to friend zone. 

This isn't meant passive aggressively or anything, KathyKook, I just think it'd be useful if the people replying would know about the situation more fully. If you're having a hard time telling the guy in person, maybe text him? Or if you're okay on the phone, then call him. Anything's better than leading him on for nothing.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Tell him to get lost. That'd be doing him a favour.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I appreciate your advice, but it's hard for me to directly tell someone no,
The only option is for me to cut off contact with him, as much as I don't like it


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

YOU: **** off. I'm not interested. Don't contact me anymore.

HIM: OK




done.


or...


DON'T ANSWER HIS TEXTS/PHONE CALLS!!! simple


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Note to self: log onto Okcupid early as hell tomorrow


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You met him on a dating site... You're hanging out with him... You're keeping in contact with him... Logically, the guy is going to think you're interested if you keep seeing him, talking to him, and giving him attention.

Either cut off contact right now, or send him a message on the site saying it's not going to work, and then block him. It'll take two minutes of your time.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Delete him out of your life, pretend he doesn't exist. He's trying to use you as a *booty call*, be a beech and don't even feel bad about it. That's the problem with girls, we get too hung up on guilt trips when it's not even our fault. You don't owe him anything so just ignore him.

I went on one date with this guy I met online and straight away I knew it wasn't going to work out because there just wasn't any chemistry. Anyway so I texted him that I wasn't keen on a second date and WOW he turned rotten! It was like a personality change, the dude went psycho and even threatened me. Yeah that was a scary experience, not ever going on online dates again...well I'll just be more selective next time. There are some real crazies out there.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> You met him on a dating site... You're hanging out with him... You're keeping in contact with him... Logically, the guy is going to think you're interested if you keep seeing him, talking to him, and giving him attention.
> 
> Either cut off contact right now, or send him a message on the site saying it's not going to work, and then block him. It'll take two minutes of your time.


Yeah this makes no sense. If you are not interested just stop meeting up with him. It's really that simple. If you two met on a dating site and you keep going on dates together what is he supposed to think. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Just be up-front with him, in a nice way.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

He's not a mind reader. You met him on a dating site. He thinks you guys are dating. 

Say: "I need to be honest with you about something. I'm sorry, but I don't feel like we have relationship/sexual/romantic (however you want to phrase it) chemistry. But I really like hanging out with you and I think you'd make a great friend. Would you be ok with that?"

He might not want to be friends since it sounds like he's really after sex more than anything else. But it's better to be honest about this asap.


----------



## Sadr00008 (Mar 9, 2012)

To talk to him and tell him what you feel, and tell him hes giving you a hard time. tell him that you just want him to be friends, If he don't accept that then maybe hurt his feelings for him to back out.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> You met him on a dating site... You're hanging out with him... You're keeping in contact with him... Logically, the guy is going to think you're interested if you keep seeing him, talking to him, and giving him attention.
> 
> Either cut off contact right now, or send him a message on the site saying it's not going to work, and then block him. It'll take two minutes of your time.


This.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

GOD
I AM SO ****ing STUPID.
**** ME


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> GOD
> I AM SO ****ing STUPID.
> **** ME


Hey at least you have guys who want to date you. Lot better than me being alone all the time.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, just straight up tell him you're not interested otherwise you leave room for misunderstanding.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll friend-zone him for you.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I said we could hang out again. God, I'm a ****ing nutcase I can't say no to anyone once I know them!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

hide from him, dont respond

its your life, you have the right to do that


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

This kid......is growing on me


...................


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

_AJ_ said:


> hide from him, dont respond
> 
> its your life, you have the right to do that


That wouldn't be the right thing to do.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Kathykook said:


> This kid......is growing on me
> 
> ...................


LOL...:teeth


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> This kid......is growing on me
> 
> ...................


Don't fight it if you do feel some sort of a connection with him. Definitely don't lead him on, but if you feel like you enjoy his company and you are confident that he is a gentleman (or whatever constitutes as one these days) then just see where it takes you.

The dating site thing kinda freaks me out, because you know nothing about what his motives are/have been in the past, but I suppose the same is true of someone you mean randomly in public. You being safe is the biggest thing when it comes to a guy like this who seems only interested in sex. Not that I can't be the same way, because I can, but if I feel like I have to bring something up like that and she doesn't respond positively to it I just let it go.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Don't fight it if you do feel some sort of a connection with him. Definitely don't lead him on, but if you feel like you enjoy his company and you are confident that he is a gentleman (or whatever constitutes as one these days) then just see where it takes you.
> 
> The dating site thing kinda freaks me out, because you know nothing about what his motives are/have been in the past, but I suppose the same is true of someone you mean randomly in public. You being safe is the biggest thing when it comes to a guy like this who seems only interested in sex. Not that I can't be the same way, because I can, but if I feel like I have to bring something up like that and she doesn't respond positively to it I just let it go.


 yup, yup...


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe you just like breaking people's hearts...keep on leading him on like that when you were clearly not attracted to him. But can't turn down a free dinner if you have to do a song and dance huh?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Maybe you just like breaking people's hearts...keep on leading him on like that when you were clearly not attracted to him. But can't turn down a free dinner if you have to do a song and dance huh?


...............I'm finding that I like him more the more we talk. He has a nice..........aura around him. I want to date him now, even though he is hideously ugly.
I am very confused.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> ...............I'm finding that I like him more the more we talk. He has a nice..........aura around him. I want to date him now, even though he is hideously ugly.
> I am very confused.


Good morning Kook.

My gorgeous ex, when she was dumping me, said the only reason she was with me was cuz having sex with an ugly beast such as myself turned her on immensely, as she felt like the prize and the 'giver'.

I guess find a way to do that but don't tell him that when u dump him, dont be such a cruel *****. :no


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> Good morning Kook.
> 
> My gorgeous ex, when she was dumping me, said the only reason she was with me was cuz having sex with an ugly beast such as myself turned her on immensely, as she felt like the prize and the 'giver'.
> 
> I guess find a way to do that but don't tell him that when u dump him, dont be such a cruel *****. :no


Wow............uh.......it kinda........turns me on too.....


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

...
How do I convince him to bleach his hair?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lol...what? bleach his hair?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I kinda feel sorry for the guy, being strung along and all. But if he can't get the hint and keeps wasting his time (and money?) on a lost cause, I guess he is hopeless.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll bet the guy isn't as ugly as you say. You said that he doesn't look as good as his photo, but does he look so different from the photo (which you obviously liked enough to agree to meet him) that he merits being called "hideous"? If you like something about him, go out with him again. If not, don't try to change him to fit what you want, and don't keep leading him on. He's probably a prince of a man, and because of your problems, you're making him out to be a scumbag.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> I'll bet the guy isn't as ugly as you say. You said that he doesn't look as good as his photo, but does he look so different from the photo (which you obviously liked enough to agree to meet him) that he merits being called "hideous"? If you like something about him, go out with him again. If not, don't try to change him to fit what you want, and don't keep leading him on. He's probably a prince of a man, and because of your problems, you're making him out to be a scumbag.


She's just a raving ***** in my opinion. :haha
But I like her.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

shyguyy said:


> Good morning Kook.
> 
> My gorgeous ex, when she was dumping me, said the only reason she was with me was cuz having sex with an ugly beast such as myself turned her on immensely, as she felt like the prize and the 'giver'.
> 
> I guess find a way to do that but don't tell him that when u dump him, dont be such a cruel *****. :no


Wow. I'd rather die a virgin than have someone treat me like that. 
Seriously, this thread makes me sad.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Wow. I'd rather die a virgin than have someone treat me like that.
> Seriously, this thread makes me sad.


Oh yea she was evil. But she was model hot too. It was weird that she kind of initiated everything. A 9/10 wooing a shy 3/10.. real weird lol. And the 7 months I got to bang her were by far the best 7 months of my life. At least now I can live the rest of my life, even if single, with those memories. It was all real to me until the end. Honestly I feel jokes on her, cuz I got mine, nom sayin? :boogie


----------

